# Hungry puppy?



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi everyone
I dont know if Charlie is hungry or playing me. He is on royal canin and as he weighs 2.4 kgs he gets 4/8 of a cup over 3 meals. However for the last 3 or 4 days once ive feed him in the morning he continually goes back to his bowl sniffing and paws at his cupboard where his food is kept. He repeats this in the evening too.
I dont want to overfeed him so could with some advice.
Thanks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Its hard to tell without looking at the puppy but you can tell if he is fat/ a good weight or skinny so providing he is not fat then increase his food a little. He is growing very quickley and so his feeding requirements will change too. He is exercising more too so will be burning off his food quickley.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Our vet said that our Gisgo was more likely to grow to near 15kg and they said more like 200g over the meals (and said to change to RC medium junior - pink bag). He never did eat that much of the RC - but he was on 60g a meal, 3 meals a day.

He is now on Barking Heads and has about 5/8 of a cup each meal (70g) - 3 meals a day.

Each is different - but sounds like he might like a little bit more, as long as he is not getting fat. You could always check with the vet next time you are there.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I have the opposite problem and Olive rarely ever finishes a meal. She doesn't feel skinny so i try not to worry about it too much.

I'd give him a bit more if he is asking for it. Only if he isn't a chubby monkey! Those guidelines are just that...guidelines.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

He is probably wanting more for sure, but I would also say go by his weight....my lady has always needed to eat more than her weight and she is still very very lean. she is 16 pounds and I feed her for a 20 pound dog.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nacho is always wanting more! I don't give in although I did vary his diet by adding Natures Diet to his Burns kibble. Nacho is an absolute menace when it comes to food. If I put the 2kg pack in front of him, I have no doubt he would eat it all and consequently throw up for weeks! He just doesn't know when to stop!! I would just play it by ear - if he feels skinny increase a little bit. If not stick to what you are doing. Maybe add the odd bone in between meals? - Something to keep him occupied! x

xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry Awena but I disagree with that advice. In my opinion pups/ dogs should learn to eat at meal times. Having dog food lying around all day is not practical and can make it hard to tell if your dog has appetite loss or not. Set feeding times and food left down for 15 mins and then taken up encourages good eating habits. Just my opinion.


----------



## Chloe&Shawn (Jan 3, 2012)

Wellerfeller: I have heard this before as well, so far though I have just had food down at all times because I work long hours and have a teenager for a dog walker so have been confused about how to regulate. How would you recommend getting on this habit as my Bella has been used to food being available at all times?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It's just a matter of routine, if it suits you to have food down all the time and you have no problems with eating with Bella then fine, but if you prefer a set meal time/s then you just make that decision and stick to it, Bella may not eat for a few days but she will soon get the idea and eat when you put the food down.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You don't get fussy eaters by having meal times. Food down, food eaten or not, food taken up.............after a few days food will be eaten when it gets put down. 
Everyone is different though and that is just the way I prefer as I don't like having food down all day, encourages flies in the warmer weather etc.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't leave food down all day , if I did I'd have 1 very overweight dog ( Scamp ) and 1 skinny dog !
Scamp has always wolfed his food whereas Rascal is a dainty eater and eats piece by piece.
By feeding at set times I can see more easily how much Rascal eats, there are some days when he's clearly not hungry as he just looks at it then guards it from Scamp, so he is offered it a bit later.
It does seem as if your pup may be hungry - they all grow at different rates and have growth spurts at different times so I would increase the amount and see how he goes.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have done both ways. My cav was on dry food and I left his food down all day as he liked to graze whenever he fancied. He was never overweight and lived till he was 17. My two now are on wet food which I can't leave out. Bonnie eats anything that is put in front of her and Dexter is the fussiest eater on earth!


----------



## caroleb (Feb 14, 2012)

This has been really interesting to read as I haven't thought too much yet about how we will feed. I would like to know if if makes a difference with toileting if you leave food down or feed on a schedule? Do your dogs tend to go at the same time regardless or does it depend on the feeding method?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

caroleb said:


> This has been really interesting to read as I haven't thought too much yet about how we will feed. I would like to know if if makes a difference with toileting if you leave food down or feed on a schedule? Do your dogs tend to go at the same time regardless or does it depend on the feeding method?


Hi, a family member of mine has a canine partner dog and during training they are taught only to toilet in a toilet area and at certain times of day, as obviously they can't be emptying out while they are working. This works but its is imperitive the dog eats at set times otherwise toilet times go out the window.

Weller has a poo time, which is same time same place each morning


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Charlie is fed at the same time everyday and he tells us when it is time. I gave him a little more last night and this morning and he ate the lot and didnt keep going back to his bowl. He is 2.5kgs and not fat at all so we watch how it goes. 
In terms of toiletting he doesnt have a set routine apart from first thing in the morning and after a walk he wants to go straight out for a wee! Although he has chosen certain areas in the garden for the other!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like Charlie as just telling you he was a little bit hungry still. Glad he's happy having a little more. Over time you will know if you have a greedy eater or a sensible eater, ie only eat what he needs.

Millie only eats what she needs, which is bordering on one meal per day, but not quite. I can't leave her food down very easily as she is on Natural Instinct. I do leave it down longer than 10 mins though if I'm busy and forgot to pick it up.


----------

